# iBook ethernet port problem - is there a USB ethernet adapter?



## lionsweb (Aug 9, 2001)

Well, I broke my toy. New white iBook fell off my desk, landed on the ethernet plug, it cracked the ethernet jack, and my local apple repair shop isn't authorized to touch ibooks. They told me I could send it in to Apple for repair, and it would probably cost 400 dollars or more.

If I'm going to blow that much money, I'd rather buy the airport card and an 802.11b wireless router.... but I still want to be able to use the ethernet jack with it.

On many of the windows laptops in my company, we have ethernet - to - usb adapters installed.

I'm not finding any information on a macintosh version of this, perhaps because all macs come with ethernet jacks (don't they?)... but would one work? Would it be a windows specific device, or could something like that work on my iBook, too?

Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## lionsweb (Aug 13, 2001)

Bought the airport card and a linksys wireless network access point... Other than having a difficult time installing the configuration software for the linksys on Windows ME (don't get one of those if you don't have a windows PC somewhere, you have to do the initial configuration on one) it worked fine.

Ethernet is still broken though... which shoots using it at work... so any advice is still very welcome... but the home use was the most important, for networking.

JC


----------



## techtwit (Aug 13, 2006)

Sounds like lionsweb/JC has a very similar problem to mine, which brought me to this site in the 1st place. In brief: refurbished emac, w/G4 and no problems whatsoever, computer or dsl, for 1 1/2 yrs. in spite of frequent summertime momentary power failures. Lost connection 2 days ago in middle of placing an order over internet. The IP tech (Mac illiterate) figured damage to ethernet port/card, either mechanical or digital, and this seems to be confirmed by the fact that my daughter's nearly identical emac connects just fine.  I've done an Archive & Install, but permissions repair (DiskUtility) hangs up midway through&#8212; loses connection to "Disk manager" or something like that. Disk repair comes up negative. IP techie says the IP address showing, using DHCP, is too low; (169.etc.etc and it should be 192.etc.etc. or thereabouts) which indicates, he sez, the OS can't "see" the e-net port. Also, neither Safari or IE will load, and both have to be forced Quit. Aforementioned Mac-clueless tech advises a usb-to-ethernet adapter, which is where JC/lionsweb comes in. Would this work? The emacs are, to my-nearly-non-existant understanding, inwardly inaccessible &#8212; short of a fire axe, and therefore virtually unrepairable or (internally at least) unmodifiable. Nicht Wahr?? Any fixes out there short of another computer? Long-suffering daughter needs her machine back and I've gotta get on line. HELP!


----------



## techtwit (Aug 15, 2006)

One more thought along same lines: Would a FireWire/ethernet adapter work (and how, if it could) as a e-net port bypass??? If such a thingy exists, where do I get one?? A quick search so far has turned up zip.
*H-E-E-E-L-L-P Puh-L-E-E-E-ZE!!!!!!!!!!* (Gotta get back online ASAP, Really)


----------



## michelb02 (Nov 24, 2006)

you may want to look here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Broken-ethernet...008QQcategoryZ80050QQcmdZViewItem?refid-store


----------



## fixyourthinking (Apr 2, 2009)

michelb02 said:


> you may want to look here:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Broken-ethernet...008QQcategoryZ80050QQcmdZViewItem?refid-store



That's outrageous! $75+ for a USB Ethernet Adapter!

Try this one instead:

Apples adapter and the offer by michelb02 is a software based bridge - youd be better off using a hardware based bridge such as this one:

http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewSellersOtherItems&userid=theapplepeople

Apple, could at any time disable their adapter because it has a specific firmware chip on it. While they cant and wont disable the chipset used in their adapter (also in michelb02's) - they COULD disable their adapter any time.

A hardware based USB Ethernet bridge is more stable, reliable, and faster.

My adapter sells for $25 shipped to USA. $33.00 International shipped


----------



## michelb02 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey don't get too excited ! That solution is 3 years old and in computer years this is a lot!  Glad that Apple woke up last year ....and that you do this year....


----------



## fixyourthinking (Apr 2, 2009)

Your auction is current ... not from 3 years ago.


----------



## michelb02 (Apr 2, 2009)

yeah but it lasted 3 years...man how old are you?  Will you say that your father is stronger than mine?


----------



## fixyourthinking (Apr 2, 2009)

My dad really could beat up your dad!

Look dude, drop it, I don't know what your problem is ... This forum comes up in a search for "USB Ethernet Adapters for Macs" ... I posted my information.


----------



## michelb02 (Apr 2, 2009)

Just be polite and nice in your comments, that's all. 
We are all here to help.

I am actually very thankful for your intervention for I do notice now that this item is not in stock any more!
so cheers!


----------



## ifoundit (Apr 7, 2009)

> My adapter sells for $25 shipped to USA. $33.00 International shipped



"Adapter may vary in appearance"? Don't get to see what you're getting?

"I have removed them from the package & adapted them for this specific use." That's scary.

"Each adapter has a custom updated firmware." What was wrong with the official firmware. This sounds like a hacked up solution. I wouldn't touch it, myself.

If the problem is simply finding things that work:
1) The MacBook Air adapter works great on my MacBook, despite your warning that it won't. Software based is OK for official product and 10/100 speeds IMO.

2) Arkview USB-G1000 (better than 100Mbps over USB2! not gig though): http://www.amazon.com/Arkview-USB-G1000-Gigabit-Ethernet-Converter/dp/B000XFVZ5G

3) Macally AIR2NET USB to Ethernet Adapter: http://www.amazon.com/Macally-AIR2NET-Ethernet-Adapter-MacBook/dp/B001BQO50I

Those are some out-of-the-box solutions that work with Mac OS-X. No need to buy something you can't see from a guy who pieces it together and then spams an OLD forum thread. ::evil::


----------

